# bnr32 Coilovers



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

As above looking to see if anyone has anything sitting before buying new.

thanks
K


----------



## youask (Dec 4, 2013)

Hks hipermax d.

Got a spare set

Skickat från min ANE-LX3 via Tapatalk


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Thinking of removing my Nitrons very soon, let me know if your keen.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

hi guys how much you both after? 

thanks
K


----------



## youask (Dec 4, 2013)

Offers

Skickat från min ANE-LX3 via Tapatalk


----------

